# BNC Anschluss fest verdrahtet??



## Dat_T (12. März 2003)

Hi zusammen,

habe hier ne 3C900B Combo unter RH 7.1, sie lief 2 Jahr über den BNC Anschluss, jetzt ist das Netzwerk auf TP umgestellt worden, der Server kann sich selber anpingen aber keinen anderen Rechner im Netz.
Die LinkLED bleibt aus :-(

Irgendjemand ne Idee wo ich nachgucken könnte ob das Ding hart verdrahtet ist auf den BNC Port??


Hilfe

Torsten


----------



## AgentJ (17. März 2003)

Hi, bei diversen alten 3Com Karten mußt du per Managment Software umstellen, welchen Anschluß du verwenden willst, die erkennen das nicht automatisch.


----------

